# Wind farm boat sinking



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Three men rescued by helo from the E C C Topaz.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-25732256


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Fire seems to be a recurring windfarm problem.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day borderreiver,sm,today,06:51. re:wind farm boat sinking.good to see all crew rescued.thank you for posting,also great photo from basil.sm.#2,regards ben27


----------

